# Day 2 after spay and Molly is going crazy!



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Wow we never expected Molly to re cooperate so fast! She is literally bouncing of the walls. We have her on a leash trying to keep her from running or jumping but its so hard! She keeps stealing our sock, pillows, blanket.... trying to get us to chase her and play. We find it very humorous but I have no clue how we will get threw the next 10 days only day 2 and her energy level is threw the roof. We are so thankful the she is showing no signs of complication!


----------



## EMarie59 (Jan 22, 2011)

Miss Molly May said:


> Wow we never expected Molly to re cooperate so fast! She is literally bouncing of the walls. We have her on a leash trying to keep her from running or jumping but its so hard! She keeps stealing our sock, pillows, blanket.... trying to get us to chase her and play. We find it very humorous but I have no clue how we will get threw the next 10 days only day 2 and her energy level is threw the roof. We are so thankful the she is showing no signs of complication!


 LOL, that is wonderful!! 
Miss Molly, aren't you aware you have stitches honey??


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Glad to hear Molly is doing so great, trying to keep them from running and jumping was always the hardest for me to. I even took my lab out on a leash to potty to keep her from over doing it.


----------



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

Ah yes, I remember Shadow doing this to. Shadow seamed to have even more energy than usual. We provided lots of new quiet toys, we played "find it" in the house, she was given lots to chew on. In the end she was going so crazy and driving us crazy to, lol. To make matters worse she got a small infection so she had to stay quiet even longer . Hope you have better luck. Although it's good to hear Molly isn't suffering and has bounced back so quickly.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Miss Molly May said:


> Wow we never expected Molly to re cooperate so fast! She is literally bouncing of the walls. We have her on a leash trying to keep her from running or jumping but its so hard! She keeps stealing our sock, pillows, blanket.... trying to get us to chase her and play. We find it very humorous but I have no clue how we will get threw the next 10 days only day 2 and her energy level is threw the roof. We are so thankful the she is showing no signs of complication!


LOL........A 5 gallon pail of peanut butter and a bunch of Kongs.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> Glad to hear Molly is doing so great, trying to keep them from running and jumping was always the hardest for me to. I even took my lab out on a leash to potty to keep her from over doing it.


 We have been taking Molly out for potty on the leash and she tries to run around like a lunatic almost pulling my arm out of the socket:crazy:


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

CassandGunnar said:


> LOL........A 5 gallon pail of peanut butter and a bunch of Kongs.


Hey thats a good idea!!!! I was thinking of Valium lol..


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Miss Molly May said:


> Hey thats a good idea!!!! I was thinking of Valium lol..


lol well if the peanut butter doesn't work then try Valium  :wild:


----------



## XTOL (Jun 9, 2010)

I know its difficult but do your best to keep her from getting too
worked up. Abby didnt start getting antsy until the 3rd day.
By the 4th day she was going ballistic. On the morning of the 5th
day I found blood all over her bed and rushed her to the vet.
She spent the next three days in the hospital.

When I brought her home after that she crashed out for 2 days.
I think she knew she had to rest.

Take her for lots of short walks. But no running or jumping.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

XTOL said:


> I know its difficult but do your best to keep her from getting too
> worked up. Abby didnt start getting antsy until the 3rd day.
> By the 4th day she was going ballistic. On the morning of the 5th
> day I found blood all over her bed and rushed her to the vet.
> ...


 thank you we will be sure to keep a tight leash on her!


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

Keep her calm...if needed sedate! On day 13 Mia developed complications and needed a drain on her spay site...she only spent one night in the ER Vet, but this added another two weeks to her recovery. We kept her on a low dose of sedation meds and got through it!


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

Freyja wanted to play the soon as she woke up from surgery, and it only got worse from there. I purposely left her at the clinic for 2 more days so if she did do something to herself help was right there. (future father-in-law so she knew everyone there and I was there every evening). I was so afraid she was going to blow a stitch. When I got her home I went out and bought several soup bones and put them in the freezer. One frozen bone would occupy her for 5+ hours. When she would finish the bone we would slowly walk around the house 3 times. I spent most of the other time working on training with her. Other than that peanut butter filled kongs are the best. I'm amazed she didn't get fat during that time.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

I always spay my females and have never had any trouble (crossing fingers) lol. You just need to stop her from jumping on couches and things. Make sure her bedding is clean and she stays dry (no bath). Maybe she is hyper because she is nervous or in pain?
Kong with peanut butter should do it.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

thank you all for your great advice!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

My Molly was the same way! Still is hyper but is maturing.


----------



## ZebsMommy (Dec 4, 2010)

CassandGunnar said:


> LOL........A 5 gallon pail of peanut butter and a bunch of Kongs.


haha yeah! i remember when Zeb got neutered. we did pretty much that. Anything to keep him calm. >.< Was so hard! Good luck! It will be over soon.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

When Jamie was spayed she also was bouncing off the walls. I had to tether her to me to keep her movements to a minimum. She healed wonderfully and her sutures came out on day 8. I don't know what I would have done to keep her still if it had not been for the tethering.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

I agree...keep her on a leash when outside and definitely keep her from jumping on the bed or couch. Lots of walks too!

Glad she is feeling so well!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Great news she is feeling better!!!  Molly was the same, we just did HEAPS of really small, slow on lead walks. Good luck! aybe you could use this time to teach her some new tricks?


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

bianca said:


> Great news she is feeling better!!!  Molly was the same, we just did HEAPS of really small, slow on lead walks. Good luck! aybe you could use this time to teach her some new tricks?


Hi Bianca Thats a great idea I have the day off today and wifey is gone back to work ha ha I got the better end of the deal she took Wednesday and Thursday off and I got Friday. Long weekend for me:groovy: how is your little Moo doing?


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Glad you posted this. Raina is being spayed next Tuesday and I am collecting thoughts about ways to keep her calm. Other than frozen kongs, antlers, and walking her in the yard on a leash, keeping her still and calm is going to be a challenge. She is high drive and used to being really active. Good luck with your girl.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

pyratemom said:


> Glad you posted this. Raina is being spayed next Tuesday and I am collecting thoughts about ways to keep her calm. Other than frozen kongs, antlers, and walking her in the yard on a leash, keeping her still and calm is going to be a challenge. She is high drive and used to being really active. Good luck with your girl.


I wish her the best of luck for a quick recovery! I started keeping her on a leash in the house just for more control. Are you getting laser surgery done?


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Miss Molly May said:


> Hi Bianca Thats a great idea I have the day off today and wifey is gone back to work ha ha I got the better end of the deal she took Wednesday and Thursday off and I got Friday.
> 
> Hahaha, the wife (me) got the best end of it...you have to spend the day with a little Molly who is full of energy...fuller then on my 2 days off...lmao...let's see if Marc says the same when I get home at 4.


----------



## KaiserGSDLove (Oct 21, 2010)

Kaiser had a cryptorchid neuter on Monday and has been going crazy as well. I've been worrying about him being too active. I keep counting down the days till I can totally get rid of his cone. Hope Molly heals well .


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Oh man I think I am on the edge of have a nervous break down!!! Molly's energy level is threw the roof. It is almost impossible to keep her from running,jumping.... We had to lock my poor cat in a separate room because the minute Molly would see him the chase was on. It must be hard for her we went from a 3 mile off leash walk/run a day to 0 exercise. All day long she will bring me a different to and place it on my lap hoping the she will trigger me to play! I can not wait for things to be back to normal


----------

